# Izzo VIVI PID Group pressure adjustment



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I was hoping to lower the group pressure from almost 11 bar down to something a bit more sensible.

Easy I thought but there appears to be no OPV. I've tested it at 11 bar when cold so it's purely the pump making it come out at that pressure.

Unlike other machines I can't find a pressure stat in there, any thoughts on how it could be adjusted down?


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Div I found it


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

What did you adjust the OPV to?


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Set it down to 9bar


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't looked for the OPV on the Izzo Vivi. Where is it?


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

On the right hand side of the machine, wasn't what I was expecting it to look like.

I'll post a picture next time I have the side off.


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Great, thanks


----------

